# My "new" baby



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, she won't be in my care long before I gift her to my mom. She doesn't have a working machine and I know these are work horses, as I have two. Mine are marked Kingston though.

  

Now for all you thrift hunters, while you're out searching for the Singers, if you happen to come across one of these machines cheap(this was the most expensive one I've bought at $45) and in decent condition, I'll gladly pay for it and the shipping. You can't go by the name as these were made with anyone being able to put any name on them. They will have the same shape and the precision medal plate on them. I've only seen them in blue and green, but from what I've read, they even came in pink. I'd dearly love to have a pink one.  Keep your eyes peeled, please?

And I apologize in advance. I hope these pics come out small, I've been having trouble with sizing since pb changed.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Okay, can someone please tell me how to get photobucket to resize dang pics? I'm getting very perturbed. I've changed these to 200 pixels(?) and still they're coming up oversized. I'm doing it the same as when it was the old pb, but it's not working.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

That's awsome. Now, I want one!!!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's a pink machine. It does say "deluxe" but probably not what you are looking for. 

But it IS pink . . .

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/3925305426.html


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh that machine is cute! I wonder how it could be shipped? 

I was beat out on a pink machine a couple of weeks ago on the Goodwill site in the last couple of seconds of the auction.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That pink machine has been available for a while. If it's still listed next time I'm heading that way, I'll give you a holler. Shipping is easy enough - unless you wanted the cabinet too.

I haven't been in to see my Mom for a while, so I may be making a trip in a few weeks. That's why I keep an eye out for stuff in that area.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That would be great and no, the cabinet really doesn't matter to me. If you want me to go ahead and send you some money to have on hand, just in case, I can.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If I manage to snag the machine, we can work out the details later.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm trying - called last night and didn't get a call back, but the listing got updated today, so I've called again and sent an email.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Your pic is too small now. Is that a Singer 15 clone? I just love blue and would love to have one of those older machines in blue.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Owner of the Pink Machine called me, and we are set to pick it up Saturday AM. Going to be picking up a second machine that AM too - so we'll see how things go.

For that price, even if Terri decides she does not want it, I won't be out a lot. And it is kind of cute . . .


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I would like it if you'll be able to part with it! 

Belfry, yes it's a clone. This is my 3rd one and I really like them. A lot! I wish I could find a couple of more. The light has given out on the one I use all the time and the repairman said the only thing he could do is break the weld and put on a goose neck. That didn't happen! My other one has the little thread wire guide broke and I'm going to have to take it down and get replaced. I was lucky enough to get one for $5 and the other for a whopping $2.50. 

I've had my fav for close to 30 years and when I was married, my hubs hinted around that he knew what he was going to get me for Christmas. I told him that I had an idea of what he was thinking of and not to bother as I didn't want a new machine.  

They really are great machines!(IMO)


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm with you on the new machines. I would not get one unless I wanted to get into machine embroidery. And after some thought, I decided that just isn't my thing - though I was really tempted with the idea of doing the machine lace. . .

My 30 year old Viking 990 is still one of the loves of my life, and I sure hope it keeps running as long as I keep sewing. 

I remember way back having a Repairman tell me that most people never used their machines enough to get them broke in properly, so often a 30 year old machine will work better than a new one - of course, that was back when they were all mechanical. Now with the electronics it would be very different. My 990 was the first Viking with a circuit board instead of the cam stack, but it is not computerized like the new ones.

I'm excited about being able to pick up this machine for you. I've had several people pick up machines for me in other areas of the country - so now I get to pay it forward!

Once I get the pink gal home, we can work out all the details. Don't want to get too excited until she's in my truck.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Pink machine is in my truck. Pretty sure sellers is garbage man. So another saved. Nice looking machine.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yeah! :nanner: 

Maybe he's a garbage man with sense enough not to trash the good things that people throw out?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL That explains why I couldn't pull up the pic! I started scrolling down and saw you ladies were all over it. Glad it found a home!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was posting from my cell phone, so that probably didn't come out quite right.

Was a younger guy (looked like he shared the house with some other singles). Garage had two nice motorcycles and an assortment of other stuff stacked there (not the type you'd expect from a bunch of younger guys) He seemed totally unattached to what he was selling, but very happy for the money.

He didn't say much, but I know I woke him up with I called at 8 to tell him I'd be there at 9, and I had to call and wake him up when we got there LOL!! And this man was not the one I originally talked to and set up a time to pick it up. Not a big deal - just another amusing sewing machine story.

I've gotten machines from other garbage guys who keep their eye out for something they can make a few dollars on, and this pink machine sure qualifies. I'll get pictures later, she's still out in the truck along with the other two. We did not plug her in, but she turns over by hand very smoothly. And the manual is a hoot - defiantly NOT written by someone with English as their first language. 

Preface:
"You create every fancy design of sewing zig-zag with our machine and certainly you will be satisfied with the greatest utility of it. You sew straight of-course, and then every sort of fancy zig-zag stitches. Easily you make hemming with the same machine and also button hole, button fixing and string lining, etc. You read this booklet now so that you can get the operation easiest in every different use of the machine."

I think it would have been worth the $30 for the manual LOL!!

The bobbin case and a some extra bobbins were there, no other attachments. 

I'm really glad my husband is onboard with all this sewing machine silliness. I came home with a pink machine to send to WV, a white one to send to MO and the beige 401A that is going to need a new home too. 

And I also had a very nice visit with my Mom (reason for the trip). She' s doing quite well (considering) and knew who I was and gave me a big hug when it was time to leave. I told her I was finishing up the quilts that she had started and she indicated that she was glad of that. I'm hoping Mom is still with us by the time I get them done, so she can be the one to give them to my sisters.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

That is very sweet of you. Your sisters will appreciate it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here she is! Though I've not plugged her in to see if the motor works. I suppose I should just for fun - she turns over very smoothly. She's a little more towards peach in person. I think the parts yellowed a bit - the motor is still very pink. 










very clean inside










And the bobbin winder










Well, we plugged it in - light came on, pushed in the pedal and nothing happened. So we did some testing and determined the FOOT PEDAL IS BAD. The foot pedal also has some scorch marks, so DH opened it up and it is broke inside - so that is probably why it was sent to the dump (stupid reason!). The machine runs fine with a working foot pedal, though we didn't thread it up to see how it would sew - gotta leave some fun for Terri LOL!!

Terri - I'll be contacting you privately to arrange shipping. If you are going to need a foot pedal we can work something out as I do have extras.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

She's a beauty! I'm so glad you spotted her. If your hubs wants to play around with it and put a foot pedal on, that'd be fine, or I can. Doesn't make much difference.  

So, when you get everything figured out, I'll zip you off some money(not unless you do paypal).


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I got her today! She is just peachy.  I took her straight to my repair guy for a case and foot pedal. Boy, is she quiet!

Thanks so much Macy(and hubs)!

If you could, still keep your eye out for a pink clone.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad she arrived safely!

Always willing to keep my eye out - you never know what might show up.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful in Pink!! Isn't she pretty!!

My new baby should be here Friday...1941 Featherweight.

Macy----If you find a nice white Featherweight.......I'm your gal!!:ashamed:


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

I absolutely love this machine!


----------

